# Indy R/C Raceway and Hobbies 2011 on-road season



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Indy R/C raceway and Hobbies Races on-road on Fridays at 7pm. Classes include IRCGT, Mini coopers, Bombers, VTA, RCGT, and F-1 cars. Bring the whole family we have a class for everyone... 

5135 S. Emerson Ave (317)-787 7568

Hours

Mon - Fri 12pm - 10pm
Sat 8am - 10pm
Sun 11am - 5pm


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Since Im a dumb, dumb and spelled raceway wrong Ill start a new thread... LOL

Tried to contact hank to correct it but he hasent responded or fixed it yet...


----------



## jetmechG550 (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL good job


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Raceyway sounded faster...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

I know, I know. Eat it up guys, I dont expect to live this one down anytime soon...lol


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

40 second mark! Woohoo! Uhooooggggguuuh! Look out
Sugar, Daddy has a sweet tooth tonight!


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Good thing we have such nice people racing in Indy, I was on the off-road thread and Railroader was helping out one of the off-road guy's. Not sure what we would do without you Railroader...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

FYI I respect and can see what Jammie is doing with his TC class but its going to kill Slots biggest class the bomber. You cant take a class throw different bodies and tires on it and expect it not to take away from the other class. We like the way the old cars look and the feel on our track. I also have the feeling that Jammie wasnt satisfied with speed of the car but like the rest of us doesnt want to put $1000 in a tuoring car, and its most likely why he created the class. Im not saying I dont think it was a good Idea I just know whatever decision is made here people arent going to be happy about it...

Im not attacking jamie and im pretty sure he will understand where Im coming from, but if we allow this class It will most likely kill the bomber class if it takes off. 

My reasoning behind this post is to take a vote of who wants to run this class AT INDY R/C and what they think of it...


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

Chad,
What class are you talking about and what are the rules?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

*IndyRCGT Body for sale at Hobby Shop*

I dropped off a freshly painted *INDYRCGT* body with Chad today at lunch. I had painted it for myself because I really think that new on-road class is cool! But the realities of life are that I'm just not going to be able to race much on Friday nights, if at all. So, I've put it up for sale in the Indy RC hobby shop. Brand new, never used.

This body was very carefully cut out and the paint turned out great. I airbrushed Faskolor paints with a faux carbon fiber look on the hood and rear. The BLUE turned out excellent. It's "that blue" as people call it. Underside has a light coat of black. 

Take a look at it in person when you are there. Chad can fix you up with your official decal and numbers too. I'll even offer a free touch up in six months if you want.

I've got $40 in materials in it. Would like to get $75. Its perfect and never run and in a protective bag waiting for you now.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I dropped off a freshly painted *INDYRCGT* body with Chad today at lunch. I had painted it for myself because I really think that new on-road class is cool! But the realities of life are that I'm just not going to be able to race much on Friday nights, if at all. So, I've put it up for sale in the Indy RC hobby shop. Brand new, never used.
> 
> This body was very carefully cut out and the paint turned out great. I airbrushed Faskolor paints with a faux carbon fiber look on the hood and rear. The BLUE turned out excellent. It's "that blue" as people call it. Underside has a light coat of black.
> 
> ...


That's an awesome paint job Scott and worth every penny. I know how much time it takes to produce something that looks so nice. I've spent over 20 hours on a body before.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

chadtastic said:


> Good thing we have such nice people racing in Indy, I was on the off-road thread and Railroader was helping out one of the off-road guy's. Not sure what we would do without you Railroader...


I try to help out where ever I can. Not sure what the rolleyes emoticon is for.  

The Bomber class is a great cheap class to start out with and a lot of guys love the look of the bodies. There's no benefit in that class between running an older used TC5 and a new TC6 or '11 XRAY. Musu ran a TT-01 with bushings I bought used for less than $50 and was within a couple laps of the other guys on her first time out.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont think there is as big of a difference between the cars as everyone thinks.

Is a TC5 faster than a TC3....not what we can tell at a club level
Is the TC5 easier than a TC3 to get fast.....yes

Take a look at brian smith. He can run with the newest of cars with a TC3 and TC4. People need to take the time to learn THEIR car and what their car likes set up wise. That being said, the faster guys will more often than not be running one of the newest model of cars, but they would be that fast no matter what you put them in. 

If the Bomber class goes to tub chassis only, that would take away the appearance that you need a new shiny carbon aluminium belt drive car, and force drivers to work on their car and get their driving more consistant. That might help to grow the class to be honest.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

The Bomber rules are fine as they are so I don't see a need for any changes but ultimatly it's up to Indy RC. It's a good step up from coopers and a nice stepping stone to VTA.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Ultimately with this class being so close to both vta AND bombers it will likely end up diluting BOTH classes, Is what it is, its just fact, I mean it allows you to run the same motors and esc's with more bodies and premounted tires, it's appealing to many.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Railroader said:


> That's an awesome paint job Scott and worth every penny. I know how much time it takes to produce something that looks so nice. I've spent over 20 hours on a body before.


 Thanks. I probably have about 5-6 hours in it I'd guess. Its not the time, its GETTING the time to do it that's always the hard part for me!


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

trerc said:


> Ultimately with this class being so close to both vta AND bombers it will likely end up diluting BOTH classes, Is what it is, its just fact, I mean it allows you to run the same motors and esc's with more bodies and premounted tires, it's appealing to many.


Actually it will dilute three classes... VTA, Bomber and Touring Car Sedan.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I dropped off a freshly painted *INDYRCGT* body with Chad today at lunch. I had painted it for myself because I really think that new on-road class is cool! But the realities of life are that I'm just not going to be able to race much on Friday nights, if at all. So, I've put it up for sale in the Indy RC hobby shop. Brand new, never used.
> 
> This body was very carefully cut out and the paint turned out great. I airbrushed Faskolor paints with a faux carbon fiber look on the hood and rear. The BLUE turned out excellent. It's "that blue" as people call it. Underside has a light coat of black.
> 
> ...



Looks killer! I like the carbon fiber on the hood and trunk.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

*Yeah! Vrrrooooom!*






Warning: Contains naughty words common to Pinkly Taurus and Funk'n Gonuts!


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Not sure what your talking about Railroader I was simply giving you a comment. I thought we were keeping it clean on the new thread...:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

is there gonna be any sportman tc there tonight?


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Chad you dog Tom got out again and pooped on our thread. Lol


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys, do you have any M05 option parts in stock? I need the aluminum steering parts, #'s 54191, 54192, and 54193.


----------



## Matt42973 (Jan 10, 2011)

*TT-01 Question*

Last night we took out the TT-01 Bomber to check out how it drove. It was handling well, but the motor smoked after about 5 minutes. There was no binding in the drive train and there was a small amount of backlash between the pinion and spur. All spun and meshed well. The only thing I can think of is gearing. It has a 55 tooth spur and a 23 tooth pinion. I believe these originally came with a 61 tooth spur. I plan on purchasing a larger spur, but I'm not sure if that will remedy the issue. 

Anyone out there running a TT-01 or have any input? Feel free to PM.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

Matt42973 said:


> Last night we took out the TT-01 Bomber to check out how it drove. It was handling well, but the motor smoked after about 5 minutes. There was no binding in the drive train and there was a small amount of backlash between the pinion and spur. All spun and meshed well. The only thing I can think of is gearing. It has a 55 tooth spur and a 23 tooth pinion. I believe these originally came with a 61 tooth spur. I plan on purchasing a larger spur, but I'm not sure if that will remedy the issue.
> 
> Anyone out there running a TT-01 or have any input? Feel free to PM.



I run the 58 tooth spur and 25 tooth pinion in my TT-01 Bomber. Attached is the gearing chart for the TT-01. The max FDR is 6 (5.99 is illegal) in bombers and this will get you as close as you can to it at 6.03... TAM50477 is the part number for the pinion (2-pack) and TAM53665 is the part number for the spur (2-pack).

Hope you had a good time, I had a job to do and couldn't make it.

Have a good weekend.

Chuck


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice Cooper turn-out on Friday. All the cars in the a-main were similar speeds. Was interesting to see Houston driving an M-04 in qualifying.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

PDK RACING said:


> Hey Chad you dog Tom got out again and pooped on our thread. Lol


Sorry about that guys I havent been checking out the threads in a couple of days. I went out of town to race some off-road this weekend and came back to a thousand complaints at the shop and Tom making us look stupid again...


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

I think it's best to try and ignore that stuff but some can't resist.

I've been thinking and just wanted to say I always have a great time at Slots. Thanks to all the folks for such a great place to race and for running and announcing some great racing. It's a great location not only for the hobby but for food if you don't want chips and pop from the shop (that rhymes.. hugs), with all the choices around Thompson Road and Emerson Avenue. Great attitude by all and love Chad for being Chad. Adorable little guy!

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Those Germans are a nutty bunch...


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

chadtastic said:


> Sorry about that guys I havent been checking out the threads in a couple of days. I went out of town to race some off-road this weekend and came back to a thousand complaints at the shop and Tom making us look stupid again...


You are an asset to R/C racing here Chad, it'll take alot more than 1(possibly intoxicated) persons rants to make you or IndyRC look stupid. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Kumbaya my lord!!!!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

Kumbaya.......:hat:


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

FF03 is almost finished..... very cool car should have it ready Friday.

But I still cant wait for the OFF road track to be finished and the great things to come.... INDY RC is the only place to be for offroad action and has the top level drivers too ..Chad,Josh hurry those track plans up!  ...from what Ive seen its going to be spectacular. Come spring BRing it :thumbsup:


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

Were in full swing off-road mode, so as soon as the weather breaks the excavating crew will be here to level the track and start over. There will be new sifted dirt this seson boys so look to get alot better traction this year, and as far as the rain goes.... What rain??? Our track will be dry all year long....

Also with the help of some of the home town heavy hitters helping to design the new layout, and possibly lay outs this summer we have some great racing ahead of us. Hope to see every one this summer at IRCRH...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

I feel like a kid waiting for summer vacation!!! A multi-configurable track would kick A$$! Can't wait
Chad


----------



## tmt (Aug 13, 2010)

need to sale local factory team tc5 kit new in box 150.00,4x4 be here soon


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Whoever ordered this http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAEMN**&P=ML it's in.


----------



## Matt42973 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Tamiya Parts*

Josh,

Would there be any chance of getting a Tamiya 53665 Spur set by Friday? 

--Matt F


----------



## tmt (Aug 13, 2010)

*drift*

when is the drift class starting up?


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Matt42973 said:


> Josh,
> 
> Would there be any chance of getting a Tamiya 53665 Spur set by Friday?
> 
> --Matt F


Matt the distributors say they don't have that part#.


----------



## Matt42973 (Jan 10, 2011)

vtxjosh said:


> Matt the distributors say they don't have that part#.


Oh well. It was a 55T & 58T set of spur gears for the TT01. No worries. We'll be there tomorrow night. We can discuss it then.

Thanks.


----------



## Matt42973 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Friday Night Bomber*

Looks like we're not going to make it tonight. Catch you guys next week. 

Chuck, I had a quick look at the cars we were talking about. They appear to be F101 or possibly F102 vintage. They are going to need tires for sure, but should be easy to get rolling. Although, I'm not sure we will be able to keep the wings in tack in Devin or I try to drive them...


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Friday 3/11 Results*

*Mini Cooper (B Main)
Name Laps*
Jason Kaetzel 24
Jonathon Crisler 21
Mike Vaught 20
Ben James 18
Chuck Ray 1

*Mini Cooper (A Main)
Name Laps*
Ed Reynolds 35
Steve Larracey 34
Matt Petry 33
Jeff Roudebush 33
Doug James 20
Jonathon Crisler 5
Jason Kaetzel DNS

*Bombers
Name Laps*
Chuck Ray 28
Jason Kaetzal 27
Steve Larracey 26
Bobby Hawkins 23


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting the results from Friday.

Was going through my Mini Cooper today and realized that the universals are worn out on my M-03. Does anyone know if the hobby store has any M-Chassis univerals in stock?

Thanks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

*Cazilla Bomber*

Chuck, you were right, I did have to cut out the wheel wells on the rear of the Gangstar body to prevent tire rub. I've run it at R/CAR in Bombers but can't seem to get a free Friday night to come over and run with you guys. "CADZILLA" is what Billy Gibbons from ZZ Top calls his 49 Caddy so I did the same.


----------



## DestructoFox (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guys, are the 2011 TCS-mandated premounted tires required for racing in the mini class?


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

DestructoFox said:


> Hey guys, are the 2011 TCS-mandated premounted tires required for racing in the mini class?


At Indy RC we are not mandating them there basically for asphalt ... carpet run minis can use what ever tamiya M style tire you like.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

My mini currently needs some TLC. Hope to have everything back together for next week.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey guys, I came in Thursday and picked up two pairs of mini tires. When I got home, I realized that one pair was actually TC rubbertires instead. Do you have another set of 60D Radials for the M Cars? If not, could you please order me a pair, Tamiya#53254

Thanks!


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

BadSign said:


> Hey guys, I came in Thursday and picked up two pairs of mini tires. When I got home, I realized that one pair was actually TC rubbertires instead. Do you have another set of 60D Radials for the M Cars? If not, could you please order me a pair, Tamiya#53254
> 
> Thanks!


I'll try to have them in by Friday.


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Been a couple Fridays since I've been onroad.....bringing my ircgt big car and possibly a bomber. Anyone have another mini I could pilot to kill the down time with???


----------



## DaveCook (Oct 13, 2010)

I am planning to race tonight. Bomber and Mini. No extra Mini though, sorry Jammer.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

How many Minis raced last week?

Still haven't gotten around to fixing my Mini yet. I need to replace a few parts on the front end and break in a new set of tires.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Tonight I finally got around to replacing the worn out universals & outdrives on my M03. I also replaced some worn out front uprights, wheel hexes, and a few bad bearings. For good measure, I also replaced the rear axles. I'm now glad I purchased a spare M03 kit for all the parts I needed. The car sounds soooo much better now with good parts on it.

Hopefully I can make it out next Friday for some mini action!!!!


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> How many Minis raced last week?



I think we have had six the last two weeks. I probably won't be back until this fall.
-Ed


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys, didn't make it there this weekend. Did the INDY RC GT body sell yet? If not, I'll pick it up and put it on ebay. 



IndyHobbies.com said:


> I dropped off a freshly painted *INDYRCGT* body with Chad today at lunch. I had painted it for myself because I really think that new on-road class is cool! But the realities of life are that I'm just not going to be able to race much on Friday nights, if at all. So, I've put it up for sale in the Indy RC hobby shop. Brand new, never used.
> 
> This body was very carefully cut out and the paint turned out great. I airbrushed Faskolor paints with a faux carbon fiber look on the hood and rear. The BLUE turned out excellent. It's "that blue" as people call it. Underside has a light coat of black.
> 
> ...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys, didn't make it there this weekend. Did the INDY RC GT body sell yet? If not, I'll pick it up and put it on ebay. 












IndyHobbies.com said:


> I dropped off a freshly painted *INDYRCGT* body today at lunch. I had painted it for myself because I really think that new on-road class is cool! But the realities of life are that I'm just not going to be able to race much on Friday nights, if at all. So, I've put it up for sale in the Indy RC hobby shop. Brand new, never used.
> 
> This body was very carefully cut out and the paint turned out great. I airbrushed Faskolor paints with a faux carbon fiber look on the hood and rear. The BLUE turned out excellent. It's "that blue" as people call it. Underside has a light coat of black.
> 
> ...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys, didn't make it there this weekend. Did the INDY RC GT body sell yet? If not, I'll pick it up and put it on ebay sometime this week. If anyone interested, PM me! 












IndyHobbies.com said:


> I dropped off a freshly painted *INDYRCGT* body today at lunch. I had painted it for myself because I really think that new on-road class is cool! But the realities of life are that I'm just not going to be able to race much on Friday nights, if at all. So, I've put it up for sale in the Indy RC hobby shop. Brand new, never used.
> 
> This body was very carefully cut out and the paint turned out great. I airbrushed Faskolor paints with a faux carbon fiber look on the hood and rear. The BLUE turned out excellent. It's "that blue" as people call it. Underside has a light coat of black.
> 
> ...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys, didn't make it there this weekend. Did the INDY RC GT body sell yet? If not, I'll pick it up and put it on ebay sometime this week. If anyone interested, PM me! 












IndyHobbies.com said:


> I dropped off a freshly painted *INDYRCGT* body today at lunch. I had painted it for myself because I really think that new on-road class is cool! But the realities of life are that I'm just not going to be able to race much on Friday nights, if at all. So, I've put it up for sale in the Indy RC hobby shop. Brand new, never used.
> 
> This body was very carefully cut out and the paint turned out great. I airbrushed Faskolor paints with a faux carbon fiber look on the hood and rear. The BLUE turned out excellent. It's "that blue" as people call it. Underside has a light coat of black.
> 
> ...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry about the multiples. Have no idea how that happened. Guess my computer stuttered?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

"Edit Post" option for this forum is turned off it says at the bottom of the page. So, I can't remove the extra posts. Sorry about that. Maybe the moderator can.

Scott


----------



## vtxjosh (Sep 9, 2009)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Guys, didn't make it there this weekend. Did the INDY RC GT body sell yet? If not, I'll pick it up and put it on ebay.


It's still there Scott.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Picked up the Indy RCGT body today at lunch. It will go on ebay. 

I dropped off a 1/10 scale Parma 49 Mercury body that is just itching to go on a Bomber class touring car! If interested, just pay the hobbyshop for it. $50 is my asking price. That's about $10 for my time above the cost of body and paint. I just want to see the Merc run! Paints are Parma Faskolor airbrushed.

Scott


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Who is racing Mini Coopers this Friday?


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Picked up the Indy RCGT body today at lunch. It will go on ebay.
> 
> I dropped off a 1/10 scale Parma 49 Mercury body that is just itching to go on a Bomber class touring car! If interested, just pay the hobbyshop for it. $50 is my asking price. That's about $10 for my time above the cost of body and paint. I just want to see the Merc run! Paints are Parma Faskolor airbrushed.
> 
> Scott


The picture does no justice to this paint job. It looks even better in person. Church it up with some decals and it will look totally razor!


----------



## THE READER (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's Chucky! said:


> The picture does no justice to this paint job. It looks even better in person. Church it up with some decals and it will look totally razor!


lol!! Chuck i love your new handle. its has such a cool ring to it .
(HERES CHUCKY) !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's Chucky! said:


> The picture does no justice to this paint job. It looks even better in person. Church it up with some decals and it will look totally razor!


Thanks, I thought it turned out good too. Here's another, hopefully better, photo.


----------



## MicroRacerM18 (Aug 31, 2008)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Who is racing Mini Coopers this Friday?


I'll be there for either bombers or coopers.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Sold the '49 Mercury. Thanks to the buyer and thanks to Indy RC for letting me put it in the shop. If someone had their heart set on it, please let me know. I can paint another in the colors you want.

Scott


----------



## Matt42973 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Bomber Cars*

Looks like we're not going to be running on-road anymore. The Boy just isn't into it. We are selling our Bomber cars if anyone is interested. Possibly trade for Slash.

TC3: '61 Impala body 6.0:1 Gear Ratio
-fresh motor
-Dynamite Lipo Tazer ESC
-2.4GHz Radio
-Additional: New Camaro body & wheels

TT01: '57 Ford body 6.03:1 Gear Ratio
-Losi lipo safe ESC
-full bearings
-aluminum drive shaft
-aluminum threaded shocks/springs
-2.4GHz Radio
-Additional Ferrari Enzo body & wheels


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

How much are you looking to get for them?

I can put the word out at my track and maybe find a buyer for them.

Also feel free to post them on our thread as well.

I'm happy to say Indy RC & R/CAR are working together (with several other Hoosier Tracks as well) to make Indiana the top dog in RC racing across the entire United States.

Everyone please support your local tracks and hobby shops...online hobby shops hurt the local shops that provide tracks for us to race at...so just have your shop order it for you if needed.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

*IF YOU BUY HERE, WE'LL BE HERE.
IF YOU DON'T... WE WON'T!*​
(Sign in the hobby shop I worked at in Knoxville, TN many moons ago...)


----------



## Matt42973 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm hoping to get $150ea out of them. Of course, got a lot more than that in them. I also made a post in the Swap and Sell section. Thanks for the invite to post on the R/Car thread. 

--Matt


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

After filling up my gas tank last week, (12+ gallons for around $50) I decided to skip racing last week. This week I need to see how much I owe Uncle Sam. Hopefully not too much so I can get my Mini Cooper back on the track!!!


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

why not run bomber class on oval?


----------



## train5171 (Mar 5, 2010)

Without about 6 or 8 on the track at the same time it feels like watching paint dry. IMO
We have ran them on the oval before and they just did not catch on.


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

New summer race schedule as of May 1st...

All outside racing is weather permiting and will be moved inside to the carpet track till further notice...
We will come up with a practice schedule for the carpet track in the coming days since the off-road guys will be outside in the dirt...

Mon - Open practice for dirt track and carpet track
Tues - Open practice for dirt track and carpet track
Wed - Off-road racing at 7pm outside weather permiting, 2 heats and mains with bump ups
Thur - Carpet oval racing 7pm
Fri - Off-road racing at 7pm, 2 heats and mains with bump ups
Sat- Off-road racing 1pm, 3 heats and mains no bump ups IFMAR qualifying. Keep in mind that the start time is subject to change to a later start time like last year due to the heat
Sun - Dirt oval racing 2pm

I know some of you arent going to be happy about no off-road on sundays but we think this is the best thing for Indy R/C and the surrounding tracks. All though we know this schedule will not work for some of you please keep in mind we have around 200 off-road racers and we will never be able to come up with a perfect schedule to make everyone happy...

Also keep in mind any day that were racing outside the carpet track will be available for practice and any day were inside dirt track will be available for practice...


----------



## chadtastic (Jul 3, 2010)

We will have Mondays or Tuesdays open to race on-road if the racers want to race. Please let us know what day of the two would be best. We are not trying to shut down on-road its just that Friday night could be a big racing night like on-road used to be. Untill the attendance picks back up we will run off-road instead. We cant justify running a program with 3 - 5 guys on a friday. Were very sorry if this throws a wrench in your summer racing but Im sure R/Car will be running on-road, and maybe they can run it on Fridays...


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

Tuesday on-road would be cool. You can lay the track out for on-road racing tuesday night then add the jumps to the layout wednesday for off-road racing... Whatever happens most of us will plan accordingly so do what's best to keep the place rock'n. On-road on Friday's was never a heavy night as far as turnout goes and I'm surprised it took this long to make the schedule change. See you Friday with my Slash and SC10! :woohoo:


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a LRP SXX Stock Spec I would like to sell.
It's in like new condition. It's never been raced and works perfectly. 
Retail is $359.99 but Tower Hobbies has them for $223.99.
I'm asking $175 OBO


----------

